

PowerVR GPUs: Tile-based rendering explained - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/a-look-at-the-powervr-graphics-architecture-tile-based-rendering

======
magicfractal
I wonder how tiled GPUs will perform compared to "traditional" ones
considering that resolution in mobile phones is increasing so much, so the
size of the tile (in the case for PowerVR, 32x32) gets dwarfed by the total
resolution and I guess on-chip memory is very expensive.

I mean, if the tile size was 1x1 we can see it wouldn't be efficient, so how
the architecture will keep up with this trend?

------
alexvoica
greybeards, if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

